# Help Finding Celotex



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I know that Knight Celotex is in Chapter 7 filings, but I am hoping somebody knows where I might find a couple hacks of tar impregnated sheets of Celotex in the MD or PA or VA area. Anybody have a lead on this?

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man forget that stuff..... There are MUCH better target options out there


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

brown hornet said:


> man forget that stuff..... There are much better target options out there


amen


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't leave me hanging fellas, share your ideas.............


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

The best stuff we have found is the rubberized materail that is being used in several clubs in VA. It stops arrows, takes a beating and is cheap. Prince William archers is using it both indoors and outdoors. We at Northern VA Archers put up a target using the material on our practice range and have now decided to redo all of our targets.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> The best stuff we have found is the rubberized materail that is being used in several clubs in VA. It stops arrows, takes a beating and is cheap. Prince William archers is using it both indoors and outdoors. We at Northern VA Archers put up a target using the material on our practice range and have now decided to redo all of our targets.


That stuff is great... I heard Belvoir has a couple bales with it now testing them. I just have been down there in about a month :doh:

Everything is better then Celotex though...that stuff is a pain to pull from and you have to scrape...and scrape....and scrape ukey: altough my Nano's aren't that bad in the stuff


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That stuff is great... I heard Belvoir has a couple bales with it now testing them. I just have been down there in about a month :doh:
> 
> Everything is better then Celotex though...that stuff is a pain to pull from and you have to scrape...and scrape....and scrape ukey: altough my Nano's aren't that bad in the stuff


I too heard that Belvoir is testing. Our testing went well. We set up the long (60yd) practive target. You now the one, the target that gets the %@&* shot out of it, and it held up pretty well. We just replaced the center sheet this year and it is not yet shooting through.

We are waiting for someone to go pick up a hundred or so sheets for us so we can re do our range.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pacific Bow Butts,they work really well.
Morell outdoor range butts work good too.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

What is this rubberized material called and where do you get it? Do you have an idea of the cost for one out door range target.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

blueglide1 said:


> Pacific Bow Butts,they work really well.
> Morell outdoor range butts work good too.


We wanted to try Pacific Bow butts this year. Unfortunately, after placing our order, making numerous and I mean numerous phone calls, getting promise after promise for a delivery date, the targets were never delieveredsent and we ended up having to petiion the credit card company for a refund.

Morell Outdoor targets are great, but they cannot stand the beating that our targets receive.


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

willieM said:


> What is this rubberized material called and where do you get it? Do you have an idea of the cost for one out door range target.


You know, as Club President, I should know the answer to this question. THe material comes from a place near Lynchburg Va. If I recall correctly, the cost is from $12-$17 a sheet depending on density, although I was recently informed that it may have gone up a dollar or so. You can do a target with 3 sheets. We used large sheets front and back and left over sections for our middles. Worked out great.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

This is the information I got from Rubatex in January

"Stocks R423 and R497 and widely used in archery ranges here and in several
in North Carolina. R423 is 2.25" x 42" x 56" and R497 is 2" x 42" x 45".
The price each is $30.00 each. "


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> This is the information I got from Rubatex in January
> 
> "Stocks R423 and R497 and widely used in archery ranges here and in several
> in North Carolina. R423 is 2.25" x 42" x 56" and R497 is 2" x 42" x 45".
> The price each is $30.00 each. "


That is a big increase over what we paid last year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blueglide1 said:


> Pacific Bow Butts,they work really well.
> Morell outdoor range butts work good too.


I have a PBB for my personal use...my second one. And have shot the Morell range butts. 

I would go with just about anything over the Morrell...and the PBB are ok. But the matts we are talking about are MUCH better...and you can do an entire range for the cost of a few PBB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NoVaArcher said:


> That is a big increase over what we paid last year.


True... But it's still MUCH cheaper then anything else. $60 a bale is a lot cheaper then a $100-300


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> True... But it's still MUCH cheaper then anything else. $60 a bale is a lot cheaper then a $100-300


It would me more like $90 a target but your right, still cheap and very durable and easy to maintain. I will need to check on the $30 a sheet cost.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

NoVaArcher said:


> It would me more like $90 a target but your right, still cheap and very durable and easy to maintain. I will need to check on the $30 a sheet cost.


I "think" the reason these went up is two-fold:
1) The very first mats that were bought were "seconds" and basically all they were trying to recover was what the "product cost" would have been had they recycled them.
2) They found that there was a "market" for these and the rule of "supply & demand" kicked in.

In lieu of 3 mats, here's something that works very well. Mount a mat on each side of 4x4 posts and then stuff the space in the middle with old cloths (zippers/buttons removed), blankets, plastic, etc. BUT, before you attempt this, understand that it takes a LOT of stuffing material to fill one.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Contact Rattleman. AAA uses 'Hush Board' or 'Sound Board'. That stuff works fine. Celotex has a tar coating which makes it a 'pain in the you know what' for pulling arrows.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'll shoot RatMan a note. Our funds can't handle anything too pricey.

As for the rubberized stuff, what's it called, who makes it, and does anyone have a picture of a range re-done with the stuff? I'm trying to visualize the 3 sheets you describe and I'm at a loss. Do you stack it in sheets as you would cellotex?

We need to replace our indoor range of 12 shooting lanes. 6' tall and about 24' (?) wide. With cellotex sheets, it takes 2+ hacks cut in 2' x 8' pieces. A boat load


----------



## NoVaArcher (Feb 19, 2008)

For indoors, you can stack like Celotex. Outdoors, you build a frame and make a sandwich


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ode1891 said:


> Thanks, I'll shoot RatMan a note. Our funds can't handle anything too pricey.
> 
> As for the rubberized stuff, what's it called, who makes it, and does anyone have a picture of a range re-done with the stuff? I'm trying to visualize the 3 sheets you describe and I'm at a loss. Do you stack it in sheets as you would cellotex?
> 
> We need to replace our indoor range of 12 shooting lanes. 6' tall and about 24' (?) wide. With cellotex sheets, it takes 2+ hacks cut in 2' x 8' pieces. A boat load


Here's a few pix of the first one I made. The only difference here is that the center is stuffed. Instead of stuffing, just use a 3rd mat dropped between the 2 mounted ones.

BTW: The plastic was just there to protect the paper targets from the elements.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

What about excelsior bales? I just put four new ones up we had been saving to change out our old ones.We had the others up outside for about 5 yrs.Anyone else use these still? For the cost they are prety reasonable if I remember.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I found hushboard by GP and can order through several places at $9.10 to $9.50 per sheet, 96 sheets in a hack.


----------

